# Netbeans GUI-Builder



## Bit2_Gosu (22. Sep 2009)

Hi!

Ich versuche gerade mit dem netbeans gui-builder ein gridlayout in ein JPanel einzufügen.

Ich hab das JPanel, aber ich finde weder eine layout property vom JPanel (gibt es vermutlich nicht) noch ein "Gridlayout" auf der Palette zum reinschieben.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Sep 2009)

JPanel hat von Hause aus das FlowLayout. Um das Layout zu wechseln, klickst du mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Panel im Inspector. Im sich öffnenden Kontextmenü klickst du auf den Eintrag auf _Set Layout_ und wählst _Grid Layout_.
Danach ordnet das Panel eingefügte Komponenten mit GridLayout.
Wenn du nun noch die Anzahl der Zeilen/Spalten ändern möchtest, klickst du auf das [+] vor deinem Panel, falls der Teil des Baumes noch nicht ausgeklappt ist. Dann klickst du auf _GridLayout_ und kannst anschließend im Properties-Bereich diese Einstellung vornehmen.


----------



## Bit2_Gosu (24. Sep 2009)

Erst mal danke für den Rat! Das Layout konnte ich so auf GridLayout setzen.
Allerdings finde ich das von dir beschriebene [+] vor dem JPanel nicht, mit dem ich irgendwas aufklappen kann um letzendlich die Spalten- oder Zeilenanzahl setzen zu können.

Ich hab mal ein Bild angehängt. Ich benutze Netbeans 6.71

Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Sep 2009)

Schau mal im angehängten Bild auf der linken Seite. Im Inspector ist gerade ein JFrame mit eingebettetem JPanel geöffnet. Auch den Ast vom JPanel habe ich mal mit aufgeklappt, so dass die Inhalte sichtbar werden.
Auf der rechten Seite siehst du bereits die Einstellungen des auf der linken Seite ausgewählten GridLayouts.


----------



## Bit2_Gosu (24. Sep 2009)

ahh, über den inspector geht das!!

Vielen Dank!


----------

